# DVLA adverts!!



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I saw an advert yesterday from the DVLA telling us all about SORN - you know, if your car's off the road and not taxed, you need to tell them or they'll fine you - of course you all know this because if you've filled in your V5 correctly, the DVLA has already posted you a letter telling you to buy your road tax, or fill in a SORN.

What an utter waste of money! I was wondering why they need to advertise this as they post everyone with a car the information already and it suddenly dawned on me - it must be for people who can't read or write....but then they wouldn't be able to fill in the form....hmmm....or maybe illegal immigrants, 'cos they wouldn't have filled in the form (you don't get given any money - why do it!) because the car they 'own' is registered to someone else at a different address and doen't have any insurance......nope, can't for the life of me see the point in it!

Glad I pay my road tax so we can have nice adverts and potholes in the road.... :-/

H


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeh, the roads round where i live are fucking crap, hit a pothole a little while ago and tore a nice hole in the side of my new tyre, thanks that'll be Â£140 please on top of my smegging road tax


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not necessarily my opinion but.....

Have you ever thought that the reason why we pay so much road tax is becasue so many people flaunt it in the first place? :-/

I can walk around my local Asda and count numbers of vehicles without tax or expired tax. As somebody who pays their car tax, i am all for ideas like barcodes. Perhaps we shant see such common or huge increases in the future, if it is successfull? :-/


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Not necessarily my opinion but.....
> 
> Have you ever thought that the reason why we pay so much road tax is becasue so many people flaunt it in the first place? Â :-/


I agree with you entirely, but I very much doubt that seeing an advert reminding one of these people they are breaking the law is going to do much to help....my point was why are they wasting our money on ads like this - they didn't pay when they got a letter, I doubt that a tv ad will change their mind why not use it to pay for someone to walk round your local asda with a book of tickets or a wheelclamp?

H


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I agree with you entirely, but I very much doubt that seeing an advert reminding one of these people they are breaking the law is going to do much to help....my point was why are they wasting our money on ads like this - they didn't pay when they got a letter, I doubt that a tv ad will change their mind why not use it to pay for someone to walk round your local asda with a book of tickets or a wheelclamp?
> 
> H


I think the point of the adverts is that in the past you could get away with it, but now we have thsi new system, you cant hide, therefore it is 'in theory' non dodagable (if that is a word!). Therefore making it worthy to advertise? :-/


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> I think the point of the adverts is that in the past you could get away with it, but now we have thsi new system, you cant hide, therefore it is 'in theory' non dodagable (if that is a word!). Therefore making it worthy to advertise? Â :-/


It's the worthiness to waste money on advertising it on telly I'm questioning - it's already advertised in your letterbox :

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I can walk around my local Asda and count numbers of vehicles without tax or expired tax. As somebody who pays their car tax, i am all for ideas like barcodes. Perhaps we shant see such common or huge increases in the future, if it is successfull? Â :-/


You seem to live in a very dodgy area. ;D

You could actually report them and they can get fined.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It's the worthiness to waste money on advertising it on telly I'm questioning - it's already advertised in your letterbox :
> 
> H


It is worth it. People don't read the post that comes to their home as they already throw in the bin anything that comes from DVLA, as they are not interested to pay tax.

But these people spend most of the day watching TV, so better chance to catch the ad.

If the case would go in the court, they could argue that they were not awar of the new legislation. The goverment has the duty to inform us about changes of legislation and the TV is the best way to do this.

I guess they estimated that the cost of the ad, will be covered by the extra revenew that the new bill payers will bring.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> It's the worthiness to waste money on advertising it on telly I'm questioning - it's already advertised in your letterbox :
> 
> H


You are still missing the point mate. The kind of person (and im trying not to stereotype here, however i expect it is true) who dodges car tax normally wont even open their car tax letter from the DVLA, or are at 'no fixed abode', so they are too busy tuning into You've been framed, therefore proving that TV advertising might be worthwhile for this particular campaign?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> You are still missing the point mate.


Er, not exactly, I see what you're saying and no doubt your stereotype is right, my point is if they can't be arsed in the first place I doubt that interupting 'You've Been Framed' is going to make any difference and personally, I'd prefer them to get taken out and shot proscuted....

As for the 'I didn't know the law had changed' defence, ignorance is no defence ('sorry occifer, I didn't realise I wasn't allowed to ride my R1 pissed, without a helmet, on the rear wheel at ninety past the local primary school' doesn't work) although if the local magistrate pulls you up about the classic Jag thats been in bits in your garage for the last 18 months he may be more leniant (hopefully) than on your stereotype above.....

H


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Don't spend the money on adverts, or post.

Just send a team out, like the clamper brigade, and tow the car away. 
Sell it to recover the cost, or scrap it, if it's the usual heap of shite that sports the Guinness label in the windscreen.

Removing the uninsurred from the roads, reducing the traffic problems, and make the lard arsed slobs walk to the dole office.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think the idea of the ad is to convey the fact that you can no longer hide your car. The fact that they don't need to see your car tax disc is enough to scare those just on the other side of the law into action.

There will always be the hardcore element that don't give a toss and won't do it, but then the punishments for those people should be stiffer.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Don't spend the money on adverts, or post.
> 
> Just send a team out, like the clamper brigade, and tow the car away.
> Sell it to recover the cost, or scrap it, if it's the usual heap of shite that sports the Guinness label in the windscreen.
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Just so.


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

It's the company I work for thats implemented that new system for DVLA as about a year ago DVLA outsouced all the IT to the company I work for.

They been bragging about it over the company intranet ever since... We sick of hearing about it.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Most people who have no insurance or tax wont put the car in their own name, so whos the Â£80 fine going to - the previous owner, who will declare the car sold ( and should have sent the relevant portion of the V5 off ) . The DVLA has didley squit chance of recouping revenue from a car that they dont kno whte whereabouts of. There was a spate of thefts where i used to live where car tax was being stolen along with radios.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

errrr.....

think it might be aimed at lazy gits like me, actually :-[

2 'bikes in the garage. Both MOT'd. Both insured. Both taken off the road when the frost starts appearing on the bends, and wrapped up warm for winter.
Both (not at the same time!) then reappear round March / April time when I can go out for a ride without freezing me fingers off.

Currently, both untaxed.
But currently both un-SORN'd too :-[

One of those things that didn't quite make it to the top of my to-do list, partly on the grounds of 'they won't be on the road, so no one will see them on the road, so no one will need to look up the fact that they're not taxed etc etc etc'

To make matters worse, saw the add on telly.
Thought 'better do that then'.
Walked up town to the post office in me lunch break.

It's been shut. 

hey ho
one more job for the weekend..... :-/

But quite why they need an add?
All I'm gonna do is fill in a SORN - which does not generate any income, but does cost them money to process.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Most people who have no insurance or tax wont put the car in their own name, so whos the Â£80 fine going to - the previous owner, who will declare the car sold ( and should have sent the relevant portion of the V5 off ) . The DVLA has didley squit chance of recouping revenue from a car that they dont kno whte whereabouts of. There was a spate of thefts where i used to live where car tax was being stolen along with radios.


I'm pretty sure I've heard radio ads telling you that if you sell the car and don't fill in that bit and send it off, you will be the one that foots the bill. Likewise speeding fines and parking fines.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Think the money would be better spent on improving their efficiency. Got shut of the MG at the end of July 2003 - they've just written to me this week thanking them for notifying them that I no longer own it - WTF!!!!
If they are as efficient at chasing intaxed cars as they are at sending out thank you letters they stand no chance and its likely that those who no longer own cars will be chased for the tax that the next owner hasn't bought.

I read an article the other day that said a large amount of what I pay in car insurance goes to cover the costs associated with those who drive around without insurance - I think it was 10-20%. If this scheme does something about them through catching the scum who drive without insurance then I'm all for it but otherwise it's just another government department wasting our money again.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> I'm pretty sure I've heard radio ads telling you that if you sell the car and don't fill in that bit and send it off, you will be the one that foots the bill. Â Likewise speeding fines and parking fines.


I doubt that very much - IIRC it's the new owner who has to send it off, not the seller....and besides i think if they tried it, then Mr. Postie would get a load of the blame...

H


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Think it's down to you as the seller to send something off to say that you've sold the car - haven't sold a car for a while.

Has to be the seller as otherwise the onus is on the buyer, and for precisely the reasons outlined above, would you trust them to do it rightaway?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Do away with road fund license completely and add 2p a litre to fuel. To drive your car, you need fuel. More you drive, the more you pay.

Why not apply 5p a litre to fuel and set aside a proportion of it to cover insurance. Every car is then taxed AND insured.

Nirvana is achieved and all before lunchtime too.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

> Don't spend the money on adverts, or post.
> 
> Just send a team out, like the clamper brigade, and tow the car away.
> Sell it to recover the cost, or scrap it, if it's the usual heap of shite that sports the Guinness label in the windscreen.
> ...


Yup. Tow 'em and scrap 'em. Straight out of the Asda car park or where ever they happen to be. No tax, no car. Traffic warden could even get the power to do that.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> haven't sold a car for a while.
> 
> Has to be the seller as otherwise the onus is on the buyer, and for precisely the reasons outlined above, would you trust them to do it rightaway?


Well I sold mine in Oct....and IIRC as buyer you send off the bulky bit of the V5 with your details on and as seller you send off one of the coulored slips at the bottom saying it's sold, but not much else....

H [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------

